# Post your weapons



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I looked, and I hadn't seen one of these for a while.

Post what you own. Shotgun, rifle, handgun, RPG, sword, bat, whatever, post it up.

Here is what I currently own.










From top to bottum

Remington 870 Express

Benelli Nova

Mossberg semi-auto 702 .22 w a bushnell sportsman 3x scope.

I am trying to get into big game and predetor hunting again. I'm hopefully going to be getting a http://www.savagearms.com/12bvss.htm or a http://www.savagearms.com/12fvss.htm in .308 caliber with the new accutriger and 4-16 variable powered scope (undetermaned yet)

I will also hopefully be getting another savage/accutrigger combo in .223 or 22-250 with a similar powered scope for coyote/fox/prarie dog/rabbit.

Savage may not be the prettiest rifles, but they are bar none one of the most accurate rifles out of the box. combined with the accutrigger, and the scope I will be getting, I should have no problem making those 400+ yard clean kills.

Post some of yours up, with a description!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

No pics, but I've got my trusty 12 guage for ducks, .30-06 and .270 for deer, and a couple little .22s for tin cans. Oh, and a .40 for burglars.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

good ole lefty and righty.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

dido


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No fire arms for me either (why on earth would I need one?)
I do have enough kitchen utensils to create quite a massacre, however


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

View attachment 85693

Remington 870 12g (ol' pumper

View attachment 85694

Remington 1100 12g

View attachment 85695

Browning A-bolt 30-06


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

anyone got magnums? even though magnums arent that great, they remind me of the broken butterfly from RE4.

I own a nice collection of combat knives from my father.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

Scott C said:


> anyone got magnums? even though magnums arent that great, they remind me of the broken butterfly from RE4.
> 
> I own a nice collection of combat knives from my father.


I thought magnums were supposed to be "the best" handguns out there?

on a side note, RE4 is one of the best games ever made.......period.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> anyone got magnums? even though magnums arent that great, they remind me of the broken butterfly from RE4.
> 
> I own a nice collection of combat knives from my father.


I thought magnums were supposed to be "the best" handguns out there?

on a side note, RE4 is one of the best games ever made.......period.
[/quote]

they are. And yes RE4 makes anyones days. I heard magnums are weak at my SGS (sporting goods store).


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> No fire arms for me either (why on earth would I need one?)
> I do have enough kitchen utensils to create quite a massacre, however :laugh:


A. Hunting, if you enjoy that.
B. Fun. They are funt to shoot. Just because you own a gun doen't mean you intedn to kill anything.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

View attachment 85702


View attachment 85703


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> No fire arms for me either (why on earth would I need one?)
> I do have enough kitchen utensils to create quite a massacre, however :laugh:


A. Hunting, if you enjoy that.
B. Fun. They are funt to shoot. Just because you own a gun doen't mean you intedn to kill anything.
[/quote]

Exactly! And let me add: C. Self Defense

Too lazy to post pics of mine right now, will add later


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

guns ARE pretty fun to shoot. i'd rather dog hunt than use a rifle, but popping caps at the range is a pretty good stress reliever.

archery is pretty fun too. i got to shoot my friend's composite in his backyard. killed my back after 3 shots though (he's 180lbs). pretty badass range setup he has in his yard, i'm pretty sure it's not very legal though.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what do TMP and SMG stand for? I think TMP is tactical machine pistol.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nice beretta diceman








my: glock 22, browining hi power 9mm, remington 1911, and taurus pt 92 9mm


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Scott C said:


> what do TMP and SMG stand for? I think TMP is tactical machine pistol.


Sub Machine Gun?

:dunno:


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

I have as follows:

A replica of the sword from the movie The Mask Of Zorro, 
A bowie knife with some eagles on it,
A set of three Katanas (not true ones made in Japan) on the way to my house,
A smith and wessen swat hunting knife.
I do plan on getting a hand gun when I turn 18. Not sure what kind. Thinking about a Colt .45 revolver.
I also want a hunting gun, but am too lazy to get my hunters safety license right now, and have no one to go hunting with.

My dad and brother have hunting guns, but neither have gone deer hunting for a while. I will try to name theirs off the top of my head.

A 20 guage, 12 guage, 2 16 guages one the exact same model as 20 guage, a WW2 Japanese Sniper Rifle, and a 30-.06 rifle. Don't remember who makes them, I believe the majority are remington.

My one uncle has a sword or two, about 8 hunting guns, a crossbow, and a regular bow.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have leathal gas if there is an intruder i will let one slip and he will leave from teh aweful odor..


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I wish the broken butterfly was real. I want a magnum revolver. The shotgun power in a handgun package.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Sub Machine Gun?


Correct.

Any fully automatic gun that fires pistol ammunition, that isn't a pistol is a SMG.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

no guns for me

jst carry these from time to time


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

l2ob said:


> no guns for me
> 
> jst carry these from time to time


lol u should put those away before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is my arsenal.

Word.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

MINI UZI 9mm SUBMACHINE GUN. Don't ask I just have one


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a couple of guns myself







my collection
There are a few that arent pictured in this bunch, I will try to remember what all isnt pictured, statring with
Ruger redhawk 44 mag
Hawes 44 mag revolver
Hawes 357 revovler
charter arms 32 cal revolver
NEF 20 guage sawed off
6.5x55 swedish mauser
K98 8mm german mauser
and prolly a half dozen others I vant think of right now.
Im in the process of having my Remington 700, 300 mag rebarreled to a 300 ultra mag, with stainless flutted barrel and muzzel brake. Also working an accuireing a Remington 700 Sendero SS 22-250 and having it rechambered into a 22-243 Middlestead it will be hard to beat that one for a varmint gun IMO
I havent bought any fish for quite some time because im always broke from buying another damn gun. While most of my guns arent really "nice" or expensive, alot of them were my dads guns that he handed down to me and they have sentamental value to them



DC2RJUN said:


> MINI UZI 9mm SUBMACHINE GUN. Don't ask I just have one


they have the semi autos all over the place but the full autos need a special permit to own, which you already know if thats an auto. I have shot one when I lived in Ak back in the mid 80's fun as hell to zip through a fifty round clip, its gone before you even know it


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i believe even if they are semi autos that they are illegal in CA. the state outlawed "assault weapons", unless it was owned prior to around 1994 and subsequently registered with the state govt.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> MINI UZI 9mm SUBMACHINE GUN. Don't ask I just have one


they have the semi autos all over the place but the full autos need a special permit to own, which you already know if thats an auto. I have shot one when I lived in Ak back in the mid 80's fun as hell to zip through a fifty round clip, its gone before you even know it
[/quote]
Where I live the right amount of money pretty much gets you what you want, Nades launchers, MINI UZI 9mm SUBMACHINE GUN. We can argue back and forth, money talks.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive Owned Several Gun Rifles assualt Rifles also a knive collection.
Looking To buy a Berretta 9mm.
Nothing wrong with owning firearms.
as far as dealing with punk ass bitches i perfer a good old street fight


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
> In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


oregon is nice you could buy auto knives there.
Benchmade are one of the best ive seen


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
> In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


and you guys get full service at the gas stations for free!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
> In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


I agree The Repubic of California put the hammer down on most Semi auto's


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
> In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


and you guys get full service at the gas stations for free!
[/quote]
Was there also no tax on merchandise? I was there on a road trip once.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> MINI UZI 9mm SUBMACHINE GUN. Don't ask I just have one


they have the semi autos all over the place but the full autos need a special permit to own, which you already know if thats an auto. I have shot one when I lived in Ak back in the mid 80's fun as hell to zip through a fifty round clip, its gone before you even know it
[/quote]
How do you like your savage? Does it have the new accutrigger?

Supposedly the accutrigger is supposed to be the best thing to happen to rifles since sliced bread.


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

no pics but i got ;
colt anaconda .44 mag
mossberg 500 youth 20ga
berretta 92fs 9mm
winchester .300magnum
ruger 10/22(with 30 round mag)
eaa bounty hunter .22/.22magnum
taurus .357 magnum
old bolt action 20ga
remington .22
colt defender .45ACP
and about 120 knifes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
> In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


oregon is nice you could buy auto knives there.
Benchmade are one of the best ive seen
[/quote]

try a protech or a microtech,woodard,or just about n e custom auto.you will like much more.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

sweet thread....i want a gun.
i got like a ninja star, two 6 inch dagger things and a sword wit like a foot long blade, and some cool little knife from spain....not old enuf to get a gun but i wanna get a desert eagle...just for display they r cool


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

i use to have a ton of knives all different kinds, i always gave them anywayz then one day i almost got jumped and i didn't have sh*t on me. i would like some guns too, but none of the cool sh*t is legal here cause of that ban


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
> In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


and you guys get full service at the gas stations for free!
[/quote]
Was there also no tax on merchandise? I was there on a road trip once.
[/quote]
We dont have a sales tax but we have a state tax outta our paycheck that makes up for it











> How do you like your savage? Does it have the new accutrigger?
> 
> Supposedly the accutrigger is supposed to be the best thing to happen to rifles since sliced bread.


Mine doesnt have the accutrigger, its an older model 110 in 270cal. I gave $100 for it and its a real nice shooter. I will be trying the accutrigger in Two weeks when me and my buddies go out shooting again, a friend just got a 223 with it and he seems to like it so far.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i used to have guns but i sold them all to the kids that go to school up the block from me


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

'95 Bonneville


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Walther P22 with ATN ultra digital sight
View attachment 85788


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

will be an owner soon of these babys. Hopefully by January or February.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> Oh trust me, I know. You can get jsut about anything if you have the $$ to play with. I was just talking legal.
> In Cali there arent many cool guns legal at all most have been banned since right after that bank robbery where the guys had AKs and shot up the police force. Oregon is way different, we can have jsut about anything here.


and you guys get full service at the gas stations for free!
[/quote]
Was there also no tax on merchandise? I was there on a road trip once.
[/quote]
We dont have a sales tax but we have a state tax outta our paycheck that makes up for it











> How do you like your savage? Does it have the new accutrigger?
> 
> Supposedly the accutrigger is supposed to be the best thing to happen to rifles since sliced bread.


Mine doesnt have the accutrigger, its an older model 110 in 270cal. I gave $100 for it and its a real nice shooter. I will be trying the accutrigger in Two weeks when me and my buddies go out shooting again, a friend just got a 223 with it and he seems to like it so far.
[/quote]

Let me know how it goes. Most people say it is flat out amazing, I want to know if it is worth the hundred some dollar upgrade.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

AWB was bogus...semi-auto weapons are semi-auto weapons, to ban them because they "look" like a military weapon is stupid, most weapons originate in the military, and then are commercialized.

also, there are several "magnum" revolvers...be specific when you say, "the magnum is the most powerful"...and that's outdated, back in the days of dirty harry, the .44 magnum was the outright most powerful gun on the market, then the .454 cassull hit and produced 1900ft lbs of energy compared to the 900ft lbs of the .44 magnum. the desert eagle took over after being popularized by "counterstrike" a PC game, and the Matrix movie, however, that lost its reign as most powerful handgun to the S&W 500 which hit the market a few years back. this gun produced 700ft lbs more than the .454 cassull at 2600ft lbs of force. it weighs in at 5lbs loaded. i've personally shot it, and its rediculous. its like a shotgun blast...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

TA-90 auto tracking laser detection/supression and fire weapon system
integrated AI platform TU-96 automated concusion launcher
automated liquid cooling bezel housing/multi flash point rifle w/ interchangable magazine rounds .004 adjustable flash grenade system.
all this nicely installed on the new TU-96 platform supression robot designed specifically by InteleTech weapons systems.

that and a few steak knifes in my kitchen


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

These are the guns I have or have had. I'll put my opinion of them next to the discription. (these aren't my pics)

Kahr K9 (my wife's gun)-Makes for a sweet summer gun. Small and doesn't print.








Para 14-45LDA- A little too big for a carry gun. But for a range gun it's great. 14 rounds in a highcap Para makes for a very heavy gun.









I've owned
Springfield Loaded- Bleh. Nothing exciting about it. It shoots awesome, but doesn't have the feel or look of a well put together gun. Great choice if you're on a budget though.








Glock 27- My first gun, and my last Glock purchase. It had a feeding or ejection failure every magazine. Cracked frame. Felt like a brick in my hand. I bought this gun becuase I was infatuated with the futuristic gun look. Now I buy guns that work great first and look good second. 









This x-mas I'm trading in the Para for a SW1911DK- Smith's 1911. Looks and feels like it'll be a shooter. Almost no slide to framerail movement. Bushing is super tight. We'll see how she shoots.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are my weapons i use day to day to get me through my...... uh...day


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> These are the guns I have or have had. I'll put my opinion of them next to the discription. (these aren't my pics)
> 
> Kahr K9 (my wife's gun)-Makes for a sweet summer gun. Small and doesn't print.
> 
> ...


how much does the Kahr K9 run for, that sh*t is so easy to hide. if i ever get that im gonna end up with felony possion of a fire arm. cause f*ck the waiting period.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

SregoR said:


> These are the guns I have or have had. I'll put my opinion of them next to the discription. (these aren't my pics)
> 
> Kahr K9 (my wife's gun)-Makes for a sweet summer gun. Small and doesn't print.
> 
> ...


how much does the Kahr K9 run for, that sh*t is so easy to hide. if i ever get that im gonna end up with felony possion of a fire arm. cause f*ck the waiting period.
[/quote]

real smart


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

my dad has a nice collection going. he has a .44 magnum, .38 snubnose for shits and giggles.
he s got a bunch of hunting riffles, not sure what, a double barrel 12 guage.

i have a chipmunck .22 that ive had forever lol. the only gun i can really call mine is a .50 caliber muzzle loader that i built myself when i was 10ish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

chinese sks

S&W99


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

S&W99


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

personaly,
first two are ithacas
flues model 1 1/2 (12 GA)
feather light (12GA)
mossberg model 500 with rifled barel and scope(20GA)
stoeger condor O/U (12GA)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

View attachment 85925


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

r1dermon said:


> AWB was bogus...semi-auto weapons are semi-auto weapons, to ban them because they "look" like a military weapon is stupid, most weapons originate in the military, and then are commercialized.
> 
> also, there are several "magnum" revolvers...be specific when you say, "the magnum is the most powerful"...and that's outdated, back in the days of dirty harry, the .44 magnum was the outright most powerful gun on the market, then the .454 cassull hit and produced 1900ft lbs of energy compared to the 900ft lbs of the .44 magnum. the desert eagle took over after being popularized by "counterstrike" a PC game, and the Matrix movie, however, that lost its reign as most powerful handgun to the S&W 500 which hit the market a few years back. this gun produced 700ft lbs more than the .454 cassull at 2600ft lbs of force. it weighs in at 5lbs loaded. i've personally shot it, and its rediculous. its like a shotgun blast...


I have shot this as well and when I did the only thing I could do was giggle. I have never seen more fire and flame come out of a gun before.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

SregoR said:


> how much does the Kahr K9 run for, that sh*t is so easy to hide. if i ever get that im gonna end up with felony possion of a fire arm. cause f*ck the waiting period.


I got it for $500 out the door. The waiting period isn't optional. You have to have a concealed carry license to take the weapon that day. If you don't have one, they won't give you the gun till the waiting period is over.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> MINI UZI 9mm SUBMACHINE GUN. Don't ask I just have one


That's a semi-auto, tho, right, not full-auto?


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> AWB was bogus...semi-auto weapons are semi-auto weapons, to ban them because they "look" like a military weapon is stupid, most weapons originate in the military, and then are commercialized.
> 
> also, there are several "magnum" revolvers...be specific when you say, "the magnum is the most powerful"...and that's outdated, back in the days of dirty harry, the .44 magnum was the outright most powerful gun on the market, then the .454 cassull hit and produced 1900ft lbs of energy compared to the 900ft lbs of the .44 magnum. the desert eagle took over after being popularized by "counterstrike" a PC game, and the Matrix movie, however, that lost its reign as most powerful handgun to the S&W 500 which hit the market a few years back. this gun produced 700ft lbs more than the .454 cassull at 2600ft lbs of force. it weighs in at 5lbs loaded. i've personally shot it, and its rediculous. its like a shotgun blast...


How much does that bad boy cost?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well i have to to many to remember but ill lit some of my favourites

ruger 480, yes it a hand gun , and yes it kicks 
benilli 12 gauge 
browning citori 12 gauge
browning a bolt 223 
benilli r-1 semi auto 30-06
browning 22, forget which model
assorted 22 pistols 
bushmaster arms 223 with plenty of ammo
and some others i cant think of right now


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> View attachment 85925


Clever. No offense, but can you limit yourself to one anit-gun, weapon statent per thread? At least in mine? Please? I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, it's just a favor I'm asking you.

EDIT: nevermind, I thought this was another post by Judazzz.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

the top three is what we used huntin today and the bottem was already out


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> View attachment 85925


Clever. No offense, but can you limit yourself to one anit-gun, weapon statent per thread? At least in mine? Please? I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, it's just a favor I'm asking you.

EDIT: nevermind, I thought this was another post by Judazzz.
[/quote]

Honestly I have NO PROBLEM WITH GUNS!!

I would love to own some myself but in NJ the laws are rediculous!!

I was arrested when I was 17 and they denied me an FID card. NOW I have to pay a lawyer like 2K to get it cleared up and I just don't have the cash for it.

I may be moving to PA soon, and will get my guns after I establish my resedency there.

I was just being a wise ass!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> View attachment 85925


Clever. No offense, but can you limit yourself to one anit-gun, weapon statent per thread? At least in mine? Please? I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, it's just a favor I'm asking you.

EDIT: nevermind, I thought this was another post by Judazzz.
[/quote]
I didn't make an anti-gun statement in this topic to begin with, so stop whining...








All I said was that I don't own guns, and that I do not need them - so stop putting words in my mouth by making up things that only exist in your head, k?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> View attachment 85925


Clever. No offense, but can you limit yourself to one anit-gun, weapon statent per thread? At least in mine? Please? I'm not trying to be a dick or anything, it's just a favor I'm asking you.

EDIT: nevermind, I thought this was another post by Judazzz.
[/quote]
I didn't make an anti-gun statement in this topic to begin with, so stop whining...








All I said was that I don't own guns, and that I do not need them - so stop putting words in my mouth by making up things that only exist in your head, k?








[/quote]
You've made it clear in other threads that you are not a fan of guns. I THOUGHT that it was another one of your posts trying to show your disaproval of guns with out directly saying it.

I retracted what I said, so stop looking into it.

And I wasn't whining, I was asking you a favor.

So lets move on.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

from the web, too lazy to take pics of my actual ones
the riflle with the wood stock is a 7mm rem magnum i won in a raffle
the 22 blued is a rem viper
the 22 ss is a thompson center classic silver lynx
the shotgun with synthetic is a savage 12ga slug warrior
the shotgun with the wood stock is a beretta 391, but i have a A 390
the camo shotguns at the bottom is benelli supoer black eagle ii (i only have one, tho, not three, in hd camo)

my pop's also got a .30-06 BAR, a 20 ga browning side by side, and 2 beretta over unders in 12ga

all have taken game except the benelli (just got it), the 22 silver lynx (haven't taken it out yet) and the 7mm savage (haven't had a chance to hunt with rifle yet since i won it)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> from the web, too lazy to take pics of my actual ones
> the riflle with the wood stock is a 7mm rem magnum i won in a raffle
> the 22 blued is a rem viper
> the 22 ss is a thompson center classic silver lynx
> ...


Does your savage have the accutrigger? Let me know how that goes.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> from the web, too lazy to take pics of my actual ones
> the riflle with the wood stock is a 7mm rem magnum i won in a raffle
> the 22 blued is a rem viper
> the 22 ss is a thompson center classic silver lynx
> ...


Does your savage have the accutrigger? Let me know how that goes.
[/quote]

Ya know, the manuals of both of those say that they are supposed to have the accutriggers, but I never found one in the package that came with either one...I was WTF??!! But both triggers are set just fine it seems, so I was just like "eh, whatever". Wonder if I'm missing out...and how much one would cost? Hoping it's one tool for both, and not a separate one for each? F That, I'm calling the dealer tomorrow that I bought the slug gun from...let you know what he says.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> from the web, too lazy to take pics of my actual ones
> the riflle with the wood stock is a 7mm rem magnum i won in a raffle
> the 22 blued is a rem viper
> the 22 ss is a thompson center classic silver lynx
> ...


Does your savage have the accutrigger? Let me know how that goes.
[/quote]

Ya know, the manuals of both of those say that they are supposed to have the accutriggers, but I never found one in the package that came with either one...I was WTF??!! But both triggers are set just fine it seems, so I was just like "eh, whatever". Wonder if I'm missing out...and how much one would cost? Hoping it's one tool for both, and not a separate one for each? F That, I'm calling the dealer tomorrow that I bought the slug gun from...let you know what he says.
[/quote]
Well, it's a pretty pricey option, so if you paid for it, I would make sure I got it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I dont think the accutrigger is the holy grail of gun inventions that you make it out to be. All it does is allow you to adjust how heavy of a pull the trigger is. Dont get me wrong the savages are awesome guns for the price!

As for the guy with the mini uzi I am 100% jelous. But since I am not a moron and can read that he is from Cambodia I will not bother by asking stupid questions about its legality because, well he is Cambodia!

My guns:
Romanian SAR-1 (AKM-47 clone) 7.62x39mm
Romanian SAR-3 (AKM-74 clone but chambered in 5.56)
Saiga .308
Yugo M59/66 SKS 7.62X39mm
Yugo M24/47 Mauser 8mm
Marlin Mod 336 30-30
Marlin Mod 60 .22
Remington Mod 7400 30-06
Remington Mod 742 30-06
N.E.F. shotgun .410 (dont laugh it was my first "real" gun when I was like 6)
Springfield Armorey XD-9 9mm


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

JD7.62 said:


> I dont think the accutrigger is the holy grail of gun inventions that you make it out to be. All it does is allow you to adjust how heavy of a pull the trigger is. Dont get me wrong the savages are awesome guns for the price!
> 
> As for the guy with the mini uzi I am 100% jelous. But since I am not a moron and can read that he is from Cambodia I will not bother by asking stupid questions about its legality because, well he is Cambodia!
> 
> ...


IT is ALSO supposed to be VERY smooth, smoother than mostl rifles shot.

Again, this is heresay, but it is not just the ability to change the trigger pull weight.


----------

